# 36% increase in BG checks



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If the article is to be believed we are seeing a rather rapid acceleration of BG checks.
36% Increase in Background Checks over Same Time Last Year - Breitbart
It's about two million increase in BG checks over last year. 
It boggles the mind...that's a lot of guns going out the door, it can't all be repeat customers or collectors. Got to wonder who in those kinds of numbers is feeling the urge to be armed?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Increase in concealed carry and the zombie threat.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

A couple nights ago I seen my neighbor with a pistol, trust me, he's not even bright enough to be trusted with a sharp stick. He has two young daughters, it scares me,but what are you gonna do? His wife seems to have some brains, hopefully she'll keep an eye on him and the weapon.
Point is everyone, that doesn't have a reason not to, should have a right to have a weapon, but the truth is not everybody should.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

When I get a chance to go to the range, I always see tons of people looking to buy their first gun. Mainly pistols and ar's. Lots of them are renting pistols to try. When I bought my ar lower at the gun show last weekend, it took over an hour to get through for the check. When I walked up to get it, I overheard the guy telling his friend he had been on hold for 40 mins with another guy. Lots of guns being sold. LOTS!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

March set a sales record for the month of March . It however did not make the list of the highest months. I did my part.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

The NRA & now NAGR are reporting record donations as well. I'm not sure if it was for 2015 or for March or what the time frame was.

I think it is the fact that we have four buffoons running for POTUS and no matter who gets elected we are all going to have to take a bite of that shit sandwich come January. Get your goodies while you can!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you haven't seen anything yet - these 1st time buyers are just the smart sheeple with $$$$$ capable means .... no real TANGIBLE reason to be arming up - just seeing a crime increase most likely ....

just wait until the BLM "protesting" season really kicks in and a Ferguson or Baltimore powder keg explodes .... then you have FOX broadcasting the aftermath of a urban massacre ....

there isn't enough guns in the ENTIRE world for that landrush .....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Figures in past years gave Pennsylvania a 2% license-to-carry-firearms rate on the general population. But I read recently that may have increased to 10%. Not sure that is correct, but Allegheny County (Pittsburgh) has the highest number of hunting licenses of any other county, so I guess it's possible. Lots of folks buying guns here.

http://triblive.com/sports/outdoors/10079586-74/county-sales-commission

I have a friend, a smart guy, who recently bought his first pistol for home defense. I invited him to the range for some practice, but he wasn't interested. I worry about how many people buy a gun, put it in a drawer, never fire it, and think that they are 'safe' now.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

With the explosion of "minority" shootings in the three big cities here, 
that "privileged" class is causing record sales at the gun shows and at the LGS's by first time buyers who have seen the light of the darkness coming.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Here in Canada, to be an owner of a restricted firearm, I have a background check run on me every day!! They check my mental health records, check up on any criminal activity, etc etc! Doesnt that make me a pretty good guy to be around when I'm all in the clear? But for some reason, the left still see me as bat shit crazy!! Doesn't make sense! The proof is in federal paper work that show other wise!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you think Hildabeast just might get elected or Obama will go on an executive rampage, it could explain a lot.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

how many folks are buying person to person... no check


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm doing my part to increase the numbers!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> how many folks are buying person to person... no check


I would not advocate selling much of anything firearms related right now.


----------

